# [ODMP] Broward County Sheriff's Office, Florida ~ February 15, 2006



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Broward County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on February 15, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18145*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Ryan Seguin 
*Broward County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Wednesday, February 15, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* 12092

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, February 15, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Seguin was struck and killed by a vehicle as he and his partner made a traffic stop on I-595, just east of Southwest 136 Avenue. The traffic violator stopped in a safety zone between the highway and merging traffic.

As Deputy Seguin spoke with the traffic violator another vehicle struck the vehicle and Deputy Seguin. Deputy Seguin's partner was slightly injured by flying glass and debris. The driver who struck Deputy Seguin pulled to the side of the highway where he was taken into custody as the incident is investigated.

Deputy Seguin had served with the Broward County Sheriff's Office for 3 years. He is survived by his father, a retired Ft. Lauderdale police officer.

Agency Contact Information
Broward County Sheriff's Office
2601 W. Broward Blvd
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33312

Phone: (954) 831-8900

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

